# Dent removal.



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

Does anyone know if those retail products like the Ding King really work? I've got a few small dents to pull and I can probably get some with dry ice, but some of the bigger one's would probably be easier with the Ding King (if it works). We recently got some hail, but the insurance totaled the car since the damage was worth more than the cost of the car ($2500). I really don't think so, all it needs is a new hood and some of the dents popped out of pulled.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

Id like to know this as well. I also heard something about dry ice taking dents out. Can someone explain how it works, and how to do it? And and also what size dents it takes out. Thanks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup heard about that dry ice method too.Try a search to find out more.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Dry Ice.*

Supposedly with dry ice all you have to do (using gloves of course) is touch the center of the dent for a short amount of time and the rapid change in temperature will cause the metal to contract and thus making the metal pull the dent out itself. This is what I've gathered as to how it works anyway. I have yet to try it, I just need to find some dry ice. Anyone know about the Ding King?


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I just had some bastard put a massive dent in my car, so I borrowed my friend's Ding King. It definitely helped. It's not perfect, but its WAY better than it was before. It seems like it would work better on larger dents.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the ice method sounds good. im gonna try that before i straighten out my car. if it works, more power to me!.
the ding king is a load of BS though. it helps a little in some cases but never fully removes the dent. plus it has to be glued and pulled several times before any improvement can even be seen. like as much as 10 times i think!!! i wanted to know this a while back and did some searching on yahoo. several auto shops and magazines tried it out and the reviews didn't look very promising.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

pleeeeeze let us know if the ice works, i have plenty of dings


----------

